# Where is she???



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Someone earned TWO new titles over the weekend... Where is she hiding? :curtain:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Is she really not even lurking these days!!???


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Do they live in the Midwest?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

hollyk said:


> Do they live in the Midwest?


The midwest indeed :wave:


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Does her name rhyme with Tabby?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Why yes it does!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

With her little red coat and her stride so long, oh where oh where can she be?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hmmm, you would think she would want to "talk" about her great success.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!! 

Sorry I have not been around. I really don't have the time on the computer I used to. I work on it all day nose buried in reports. I love my job but I don't get "play" time like I used to. Then I get home I have 4 dogs who need my attention and well I don't want to get back on the computer. Please forgive me. I do miss you all a lot!! 

Yes Jessica is right. Gabby last weekend got her Open Jumper and Open Agility titles, she went 3 out of 4 on Q's with a first and 2 seconds. Mary Mullen was the judge and did she set some FAST courses. Gabby was awesome and considering we had not been in an AKC ring since beginning of June I was thrilled. Her last jumper run, was just a blast. She was out in front of me, but I don't really remember guiding her, it was like she led me around the course. She just knew where she was going. Gabby it truly and incredible dog and I am just so amazed she is mine. 

The weekend before, she finished her JH title. So in two weekends we got 3 new titles. She had two great days of testing and finished her last two legs. She did give me a heartattack when she went 'right' past the bird on water, out up the hill, across the road and into the cornfield. I was so confused but my husband said, the duck never hit the water, it landed on top of a pile of sticks in the water and since there was no splash, she was sure it was on land. He thought it should have been a 'no bird' but I was certain she marked it, and I think the judges did too. She went 'right' past it. 

This weekend was agility again. Gabby's first runs in excellent. Her jumpers runs were NQ's, she was really good in both runs. Saturday an off course I did not see (I should have there's that fast dog learning curve) then a couple of bars both most likely my fault do to not moving enough or too much. Her jumper course today was great until the weaves obstacle 12. It was tight, fast and she was nailing it. I did not catch how fast the weave entry was, lost our connection and she missed the entry. Then I had dork handler brain and it took a few more to get back together. However... in standard... SHE Q'D BOTH RUNS WITH FIRST PLACE FINISHES!!!!! :artydudeThe course today was really challenging. Off course obstacles, tight TIGHT turns, you could not lose your focus for one second. Even off the table was a challenge. I was so thrilled with Gabby, she really worked great with me and did not even tunnel suck either option she had when she had them. I am very proud of my little Goo! 

Next weekend we go agility again in OH, then no more until NATIONAL!!!! Just a lot of training to get in. Maybe an obedience fun match or two. 

I will try to check in more regularly I just am so busy and it's Gabby who keeps me that way! Blame her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot Woot !! Congratulations


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!! That's awesome!!! Go Gabby!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

yeah!!! Congratulations Ann! See you at the National! We'll be there to cheer you on!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! But I'm confused, I thought Michigan would be considered "North", not Midwest.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! sounds like you have been busy!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

YAY!!! Nice to see you on here and congratulations on another awesome weekend. That little girl is really on a roll! Good luck next weekend and I am looking forward to hearing all about the National.

Now you need to update your siggy!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

That great!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Go Goo Girl!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome Ann, you are trusting the Gabby Goo, congrats on your new titles!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! That is so awesome.

We forgive you for being too busy accumulating titles to check in with little old GRF.


----------

